# How do you provide hands-on training to plow truck and salt truck operators?



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

How do you provide hands-on training to plow truck and salt truck operators?

What are some of the techniques, strategies, and procedures you provide, or have in place, to train your plow and salt truck operators. Please post and discuss the different ways, or ideas you have, in order to give your operators hands-on training.


----------



## plowking15 (Jan 16, 2010)

I realize this is an old thread but I just went through a course put on by the towns insurance provider. Had about a half dozen other highway depts. there as well. They also do other training for flagging, etc. I got to drive a snowplow simulator. plowking


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I partner my new drivers with my experienced ones for 6-10 shifts, make sure I am onsite for the first ten or so services, hold a few Q&A meetings, have clear guidelines, written scopes of work, etc. After that its all left to chance and the hope of finding common sense...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

1. Tube you videos (Arctic has a really good training video)
2. Literature composed of best practices (1 of the benefits of SIMA)
3. Hands on training whether it be with another co-worker, dry runs as a group, or in our parking lot with imaginary snow???


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 199432


Pretty much what you have to do, then your employees end up making More than you do.


----------

